# How the hell do you take out the headlamps?!



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

I was trying to get the headlamps out today to take out those awful amber pieces, and I think that I'm missing a screw or something. 
I noticed there are the two torq's screws on top, but where are the others?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i read the easiest way is to pull the bumper. there's about 10 bolts holding it in....


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Doesn't sound easy at all. I didn't even see where the bumper was attached.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Alright, well it looks as if you'll have to take the bumper off to be able to get the headlights out. That really sucks. 
What happens if I have to change out a bulb?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bookmark the following link:
http://sonolithics.com/files/a6_links.html
Everything you want to know about the A6. I believe the headlight removal info is under "lamps and bulbs".


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_i read the easiest way is to pull the bumper. there's about 10 bolts holding it in....

You can, but *don't *have to pull the bumper.
I have pulled mine several times without removing the bumper. The hardest part is the bottom of the headlamp, but none-the-less, can be done.
Word of advice: buy a roll of Blue or green painters masking tape, and mask up your bumper to protect the paint before you begin. You'll thank me later.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: How the hell do you take out the headlamps?! (badboyripper)*

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/ext44.shtml
You only need to unbolt the bumper cover and slide it forward a few inches but no need to remove it.
Recommend to jack up front end and use a 10mm ratcheting box end wrench for the six bumper skin to fender flange nuts (3 per side). Last time I went in, I replaced the 6 fender grommets (29 cents each) as some were distorted and caused a ripple in bumper skin at the fender.
Take the time to line up the bumper / headlamp / fender gaps back to factory specs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Thanks GLS, I didn't see that one yet. Looks like I have some work to do.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

The bulbs themselves come out from the back of the assy. I changed out my headlamp assys since they got all yellowed, really bad, new ones really brought it back to life. The hidden Torx on the bottom does need the bumper cover to be slid forward, not removed, easy to do, two bolts on bottom, some behind wheelwell cover, the bottom headlamp bracket can't come out with the bumper cover in, it is in the way.....Bumper cover is meant to slide forward for this and other repairs. thus the two specail bolts underneath..it slides and snaps back in cool design.


----------

